# LUCY UPDATE



## pattyspuppies (Sep 29, 2004)

LUCY IS SO CUTE, BECAUSE SHE TRULY HAS A BABYDOLL FACE. SHE LIKES TO SLEEP WITH ME AND SHE LIKES FOR ME TO HOLD HER, BUT WHEN SHE GOES OUTSIDE , SHE WON'T COME IN ON HER ON, I HAVE TO CHASE HER AROUND THE YARD AND SHE WILL SMILE AT ME AND TAKE OFF RIGHT BEFORE I CATCH HER, MY HUSBAND CRACKS UP EVERY TIME HE SEES IT.

HER LITTLE FACE IS SO STAINED, I'LL BE GLAD WHEN IT GROWS OUT. ALSO SHE EATS HER DROPPINGS AND IT MAKES HER SICK <_< 







. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON HOW TO BREAK HER OF THAT?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

This is called Coprophagia. Do a google search and you will find so much information you won't know where to start.

The Pet Professor 

Tiki did this as a puppy and I tried the MSG, Green Beans, Tobasco Sauce and a number of other things recommended.... what finally worked was keeping an eye on him giving a firm "NO", pulling on his leash when he would go for some. He will still do it, but when I say "no" he will usually stop.

Hope this helps,

Judi


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I am so glad Lucy is doing so great. Thank you so much for giving her the opportunity of a different life. She deserves so much happiness and love.


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Bella has been doing this too and it makes me sick. I can't watch her all day long so it's hard for me. I'm hoping she grows out of it...gross! :wacko:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad she is doing better. there is a product called deter you put on the food that is supposed to help...dont know if it works


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is a poop eater h34r: We've tried it all.. Meat tenderizer, papaya, sweet potatoes, and Deter and NOTHING worked.. I talked to my vet and he said that some dogs can't be disuaded out of doing it and that they just have to outgrow it. Tuffy made himself sick from eating some diarrhea (nasty, I know) and ever since then he hasn't tried to eat any of his poop.. I'm hoping that he'll not try to do it again. I also started feeding him at set times instead of letting him graze so I can better monitor when he's going to poo so I can watch him. Good luck, hopefully she'll just outgrow it soon, but give the Deter a try too, it doesn't hurt them and if it works, all the better


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi has never done this. Not sure if it is because I feed her at set times (6:30AM and 5:30PM) or if it is because I pick up her poop as soon as she is done (live in apartment so I have to). I know feeding at set times makes it a lot easier to get the pooping on a schedule. I would try the deter and if that doesn't work try feeding at set time. Only put the food down for 20-30 minutes. Once that time is up you put the food up until the next feeding. They usually catch on pretty quickly that they better eat when the food is down.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

Jack has never eaten his own, but I can't keep him out of the cat's litter box. Weird huh? I finally found a litter box that has the opening on the top and he can't reach it. It is so much cleaner too, no scatter. I wish I had this years ago. So if any of you have this problem with your malt, this is the solution. leslie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Feb 14 2005, 02:24 PM
> *Jack has never eaten his own, but I can't keep him out of the cat's litter box.  Weird huh?  I finally found a litter box that has the opening on the top and he can't reach it.  It is so much cleaner too, no scatter.  I wish I had this years ago.  So if any of you have this problem with your malt, this is the solution.  leslie
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35325*


[/QUOTE]


We have this problem with Brinkley too!







He doesn't eat his own, only the cats'. Anyway, we put a gate in front of the door that has the litter boxes in it. This has stopped the behavior. Everyonce in a while the gate gets loosened and he can get in!
I saw the litterbox like you have at Petsmart this weekend...the hole is in the very top of the enclosure. It said it was "virtually dog-proof" or something like that...I was tempted to try it...but my little turkey would probably enjoy climbing into the hole!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry i cant help with the poo prob... (kodie has never done that







) but.. your avator is really cute with all the babies in it!!! I wanna have a house full of


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 14 2005, 02:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have this problem with Brinkley too!







He doesn't eat his own, only the cats'. Anyway, we put a gate in front of the door that has the litter boxes in it. This has stopped the behavior. Everyonce in a while the gate gets loosened and he can get in!
I saw the litterbox like you have at Petsmart this weekend...the hole is in the very top of the enclosure. It said it was "virtually dog-proof" or something like that...I was tempted to try it...but my little turkey would probably enjoy climbing into the hole!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35327
[/B][/QUOTE]

For a while I used scooping litter in my old box, so I saved some of the pails that it came in to try and block the opening from the dog. When I bought the new box, I put it in a corner with the hole toward the wall.and took three of those pails and put around the box, so he could not even reach the hole to look in. If your malt is stong enough to move the pails, you can put a brick in each one to weight it down. I did this cause Jack is a big boy and would probably bother the cats while they are trying to use the litterbox. The cats jump on the litter pails and then go in the litter box and Jack cannot reach them. My cats used to make such a mess outside of the litterbox that I used to put incontinence pads outside the opening. This box doesn't allow them to make a mess. If you want to try something cheaper, buy a storage container about the same size that has a sturdy lid (like sterlite) and have someone cut a hole at one end of the lid. It's alot cheaper than buying one like I have. Unfortunately, I didn't think of that til after I already bought the expensive one. If I had a brain, I'd be dangerous. (you have to make sure the lid will support the cats weight aftera hole is cut. I think sterlite has the thickest lids) Sorry to be so long winded.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 21 2005, 10:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

You mean just use the whole sterilite box as the litter box? Or set a litter box inside of it?

For a while I used scooping litter in my old box, so I saved some of the pails that it came in to try and block the opening from the dog. When I bought the new box, I put it in a corner with the hole toward the wall.and took three of those pails and put around the box, so he could not even reach the hole to look in. If your malt is stong enough to move the pails, you can put a brick in each one to weight it down. I did this cause Jack is a big boy and would probably bother the cats while they are trying to use the litterbox. The cats jump on the litter pails and then go in the litter box and Jack cannot reach them. My cats used to make such a mess outside of the litterbox that I used to put incontinence pads outside the opening. This box doesn't allow them to make a mess. If you want to try something cheaper, buy a storage container about the same size that has a sturdy lid (like sterlite) and have someone cut a hole at one end of the lid. It's alot cheaper than buying one like I have. Unfortunately, I didn't think of that til after I already bought the expensive one. If I had a brain, I'd be dangerous. (you have to make sure the lid will support the cats weight aftera hole is cut. I think sterlite has the thickest lids) Sorry to be so long winded.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36639
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 21 2005, 10:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36641
[/B][/QUOTE]

Actually I meant using the sterlite box with a hole in tbe lid as the litter box. You use a big garbage bag as the liner and fold it down over the outside. Whan it needs cleaned, you just grab the ends, twist tie and throw it away, very clean. I must mention though that my cats are declawed so they can't tear the liner. The way you mentioned putting the litter bos inside is a good idea too. I would just get a container big enough to hold the box. If it is a covered litter box, you wouldn't even have to use the lid. But why make double the work? Using just one box practically eliminate the mess. No scatter. Hope this helps!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 23 2005, 08:57 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36641
*[/QUOTE]

Actually I meant using the sterlite box with a hole in tbe lid as the litter box. You use a big garbage bag as the liner and fold it down over the outside. Whan it needs cleaned, you just grab the ends, twist tie and throw it away, very clean. I must mention though that my cats are declawed so they can't tear the liner. The way you mentioned putting the litter bos inside is a good idea too. I would just get a container big enough to hold the box. If it is a covered litter box, you wouldn't even have to use the lid. But why make double the work? Using just one box practically eliminate the mess. No scatter. Hope this helps!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37159
[/B][/QUOTE]


That is a REALLY good idea! Two of my cats have claws, so the "no mess" clean up version won't work for me unfortunately..







. But still, the no scatter part sounds REALLY nice! May even be worth getting rid of my "auto scooping" box.


----------

